# slow console switching



## kasuistry (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I encounter a really weird problem. When I complete the installation of FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE developer mode without Xorg and ports collection, I reboot the system to login and try to press the Ctrl-Alt-Fx to switch the console. It takes around 10~30 seconds to switch but can be done within 1~2 seconds if I configure the BIOS setting during the reboot (even if nothing has been changed). 

The hardware information are listed: "64bits Intel Quad Core", "Nvidia Quadro NVS 290", "USB mouse&keyboard". Yet another mentionable part is that I have added 
	
	



```
hint.kdbmux.0.disable="1"
```
 to my /boot/loader.conf.

Several discussion threads about "nvidia" "usb mouse&keyboard" "slow console switching" are checked, but none of them works.

Thanks in advance,
Kasuistry


----------



## Bapabooiee (May 13, 2010)

Open the file /boot/loader.conf, and add the following line to it:


```
hint.kbdmux.0.disabled="1"
```

Reboot, and the problem should be fixed.

Credit for the fix goes to the authors on this page, but I'm just posting this here so that people Googling for this problem will have a better chance of finding the answer.


----------



## SergeySL (Mar 6, 2011)

It disconnects keyboard on single user mode


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 6, 2011)

This is a USB keyboard, isn't it?


----------



## SergeySL (Mar 7, 2011)

No, this is PS/2 keyboard. USB will work?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 7, 2011)

SergeySL said:
			
		

> No, this is PS/2 keyboard. USB will work?



Don't know, I was thinking about kbdmux being involved with PS/2 and USB keyboards.  Check your BIOS settings for USB legacy emulation and anything involving a second input device.  Also check for BIOS updates.


----------



## SergeySL (Mar 8, 2011)

Latest versions BIOS for HP ProLiant DL 120/140 not supports Legecy USB. I will check USB keyboard later and describe result here.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 8, 2011)

On a server, I'd guess the BIOS has a remote access thingie that appears as a second keyboard or port.  Worth checking on the FreeBSD mailing lists (freebsd-questions, maybe), or HP support.


----------



## volatilevoid (Mar 9, 2011)

I have an Intel S5520SC workstation board and had to remove atkbdc, atkbd and psm from my kernel to get rid of the delay between console switches. It's a board without PS/2 at all though. Also see my thread over here.

Thomas


----------

